# Abbandono per incapace



## Pincio

Ciao,

Vorrei sapere che cosa vuol dire l'accusa di "abbandono di incapace". E quel che in francese si dice "non-assistance à personne en danger" ? Si trova in un articolo su di un giovane arrestato, morto in questura.

Grazie,

Pincio


----------



## infinite sadness

No, l'abbandono di persona incapace è leggermente diverso dall'omissione di soccorso.


----------



## Pincio

Grazie, ma perche ? Qual'è la differenza ?

P.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'omissione di soccorso configura un dovere generico.
L'abbandono di persona incapace presuppone un obbligo specifico di assistenza.


----------



## Pincio

Grazie mille !

P.


----------

